# Finale/Cubase Teacher in Los Angeles needed



## Dave Connor (May 18, 2009)

I'm searching for a Finale and or Cubase teacher for a friend. It doesn't have to be a single person who knows both.

If you PM me I will forward your contact info. Pay would be negotiated between the two parties.

Thanks!

DC


----------

